# SNL



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

What's your favorite SNL skit? This one is great, but one of my faves (which I can't find the COMPLETE download for is "Schweaty Balls").

Have a look see at this one and enjoy:

Cork Soaker


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Anything with Chris Farley


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

"I am El Nino. Yo soy El Nino. For those of you who don't habla espanol, El Nino is Spanish for: The Nino."


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

Kate, you are actually La Nina.(girl) :wink: That's all the Spanish I know, except "manos ariba! :lol:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Sgt.,

My Spanish is as limited as yours. I know "Hola" and can count to ten. I had Spanish way back when in HS, but was more interested in French, of which I remember nothing either. :roll:


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Cork Soakers. Right up there with the Colonel Angus skit. I still like the one with DeNiro giving the Homeland Security press conference with all the Arabic names.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: re: SNL*



Dane said:


> Cork Soakers. Right up there with the Colonel Angus skit. I still like the one with DeNiro giving the Homeland Security press conference with all the Arabic names.


The DeNiro one was a riot too. I have a great site w/ a bunch of links for SNL skits , but not on this computer. I'll post it later when I get home from work.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I know all the dirty swear words in Spanish. :lol: 

Anyhoos, I love all the Opera Man appearances. My favorite all time skits are Canteen Boy (Adam Sandler with Alec Baldwin) and there is another one, I can't remember what it was called but it was some kind of dating game. I think Christian Slater was the guest and Phil Hartman was in drag as some sort of Swedish contestant named "Susan." I just remember him describing his ideal date while wearing a blond Swiss Miss wig and had red lipstick smeared all over his mouth, saying something about a "poop chute."

Oh yeah, and the Continental. Would you care for some... sham-pag-ne? :lol: 

:L:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

For you, Dane...

DeNiro skit


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: SNL*

"I'm gonna get a shotgun and kill all the whiteys I see"

with Garrett Morris

Old Skool SNL beats the piss out of then new one... 
The key here is that not only was it scary funny to the white population coming to terms with "upwardly mobile african americans" it was a social commentary on the times and how cultures were slowly mixing and the uneasy tensions created...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I used to cry watching Mr. Bill when I was a kid. :lol:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

THE LADIES MAN........"Ohhhhhhh It's a LADDY"

"Julie....The solution to your problem is simple...you need to do it in da butt" LOL!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

The funniest skit was the one in which Chris Farley &amp; Patrick Swayze were competing for a job as a Chippendales dancer.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Gotta be Will Ferrel...the Harry Carey show with that guy from Independence Day. It was mostly improvised and really funny.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And of course, Matt Foley the motivational speaker. "I live in a VAN, DOWN BY THE RIVER!!!"


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I liked the VH-1 Behind the Music skit with the "Blue Oyster Cult." Will Ferrell plays a mean cow bell when he wants to!

"I got a fever and the only remedy is more cow bell"- Cristopher Walken


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Jane, you ignorant slut"...

"No Coke, Pepsi"...

"Kill my landlord"...

Eddie Murphy as "Gumby"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And eddie murphy as "buh'wheat." wookin pa nub in all da wong pwaces...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

vor said:


> (is this board possessed? my capitalization went haywire when i submitted the post!)


i already complained to management. maybe gil should sell it on ebay and make a fortune. :lol:

i also really liked "coffee talk." her thighs are like butta!

i worshipped "wayne's world" in high school. i actually hung out with people just like wayne and garth. party on! unk:


----------

